# Snorkel 350



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok so i have a yamaha bruin 350 & i have finally decided to snorkel it. after a while i thought i had it but now i cant figure it out. my questions are:

1. i know i need to use 2 inch pipe but inside or out side 2inch 

2. have any of you ever snorkeled a bruin and can help me with it and do u have any pics?

3. is their any cdis that will work with the bruin like maybe one off of a 450 grizz or atleast do they make a after maket?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

All PVC is measured the same way so just get 2" PVC.


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

thank u


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

anyone


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont have a clue on the rest... lol.. Sorry bro.


----------



## shouthern_mudder (Jul 6, 2009)

If u are talking about the 350 bruin I have snorkled my 350 SRA grizzly same thing befor I sold it. Its not hard but I used 1.5'' till I got to the platice and then went to 2'' P.S make sure u dielectric grease everything. To your last ? yes they make a aftermarket CDI it should be the same thing as the kodi/grizz 400&450.


----------

